# what lure to use in surf?



## striperfreak (Jun 8, 2009)

Fishing this week at north myrtle. Looking to catch pompano, and or anything else. I prefer to use artificial, any suggeswtions?


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

Gulp shrimp or sand fleas work well. You can also throw grubs, hair jigs and spoons.


----------



## striperfreak (Jun 8, 2009)

with bthe gulp, do you put on a jighead? also as far as bait what is the best for a variety of fish that can be bought at a bait shop?


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

Fresh shrimp works the best for what can be bought. And the fresher the better!! Yes use them with a jig head. I would start with a two way rig with fresh shrimp until you find fish and then try the gulps!


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Someone posted this link over on the main forum awhile back, and it is EXCELLENT. It would work with the Gulp shrimp as well:

http://www.mbcboats.com/fusionbb/showtopic.php?tid/30498

I hope this helps


----------



## pogeymoe (May 5, 2009)

what hokieboy said!!!!


n. myrtle has awesome surf fishing IF you fish it in a way that is in line with whats available.fresh shrimp,two (or 3) hook bottom rig 1 or 2 oz sinker depending on conditions.sling it out there and wait IT WILL BE WORTH IT!Take whatever you catch and fry it in house autry seafood breader.add a little old bay after cooking-add your beverage of choice and enjoy

OH YEAH!!!!- BIG TIP!! ADD SOME SQUASH FRIED IN HOUSE AUTRY SEAFOOD [email protected]!!!!!!!!!!!!

BACK IN MY DAY IT WAS BLOOD WORMS OR SHRIMP.I LIKED BLOODWORMS BUT OH MY DAMN!!!THEY WANT MY 401K FOR A BAG NOW DAYS!!HAVE FUN!!


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

live shrimp work nicely if u can catch them urself in the marsh. sand fleas are usually fairly easy to catch if u know how.


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

Try small gold Hopkins for pomps. I've even caught em on sabiki (however you spell it) jig rigs.
Blues are an easy target on sting silvers and similar.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Don't forget blues and Spanish on the heavier metal plugs.


----------



## striperfreak (Jun 8, 2009)

got some shrimp and heading out now, theres alot of baitfish out there, seems like a good sign. Unfortunately the shrimp is frozen, but we shall see.


----------



## striperfreak (Jun 8, 2009)

pinfish, whiting and small flounder so far.


----------



## striperfreak (Jun 8, 2009)

Does mullet work for any good in the surf?


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

mullet, shrimp, and sand fleas are like the stable baits in the surf.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Mullets a great bait, caught a buncha blues and my biggest whiting on fillets of finger mullet.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

and for some reason weakfish bite finger mullet fillets/strips better than mullet steaks. i guess they like the fluttering action of a strip of bait in the current


----------



## fluxcore (Jan 4, 2009)

i always use fresh chunk bait from the local seafood store, cheaper buying the whole fish i always use gamagatsu hooks , most consistent sharpness when in the surf.


----------



## Sharkboy719 (Jun 22, 2009)

Going to the berns now with frozen shrimp hopefully will have good luck


----------

